# Thoughts?



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_1527.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_1527.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>Any thoughts before I finish. This rod has sat on my bench sence april of last year with nothing done except the seat and grips. Dont be afraid to hurt my ego.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

looks well done and clean with even spacing. Not my cup of tea as far as design goes. I do like the colors though. If you like it that is all that matters.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. I got lazy on this one and was in a hurry. All this happend by mistake, so I went with it. I probably won't do this pattern again unless someone see's it and wants one like it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Very unique. I kinda like it....


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

It reminds me of the old style stick candy.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

rocket said:


> It reminds me of the old style stick candy.



That was my first thought also.

John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is cool. Sort of a Willie Wonka kinda theme.


----------

